# Is this pre-1900?



## john (Apr 28, 2004)

Found this on my street where they are doing repairs on the water main. My side walk is one big pile of dirt, but hey, I pulled this out of the pile, as the luck of the Irish would have it. It is 8 x 2 1/2 inches. 
 It says horozontally on the front "C.C.S. & M. CO. / 270 TO 274 ROYAL ST. / NEW ORLEANS/ THIS BOTTLE IS NEVER SOLD"

 "This bottle is never sold!" I got quite a kick out of that! What does it mean? Like a deposit or something? 
 The bottom of the bottle has a crescent, which might be a reference to this being the "crescent city." 

 The seam stops well before the neck and the the look of the "head" just looks so odd that I thought it might belong on this forum and not the post-1900 forum.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi John, this bottle is a Hutchison type bottle. It contained soda. I am not familiar with the crescent moon mark on the base. The head you refer to is known as a blob top. That style of lip was used mainly on sodas, beers, areated water, anything that was bottled under pressure. If the seams stop below the lip, it is probably pre 1900. The automatic bottle machine was invented in 1903 but I'm sure there was a transition period of sorts. I believe bottles being blown in a mold was a thing of the past around 1910. The phrase  "Bottle Never Sold" meant you were buying what was in the bottle and not the bottle itself. The bottle could then be refilled by the bottle manufacturer. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## john (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for all that info Kelley. That is pretty interesting. I think it is really neat that a bottle over a 100 years old was just poking out of a pile of dirt in front of my house!! Now I think I have the bug for old bottles!!
 -John


----------



## john (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmm, that sounds good to me, Treasure Rat. Coins are what I mainly collect. I'll have to look a little closer at that dirt pile if it doesn't rain tonight.


----------



## Relicsnstuff (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi John,
  C.C.S. stands for Crescent City Soda, and was in production in New Orleans from 1870's on through about 1908. I have the story on the company and wil post it for you as I get the time. your bottle likely dates around 1880's. The 1870's bottles were squat types and the 1900's were crown tops. As for value they are worth about 10.00 as they come up often in New Orleans digs. There is also a cobalt one which is pretty rare. Still a nice bottle from old New Orleans.

  Relicsnstuff


----------



## john (May 2, 2004)

Alright! Thanks Relicsnstuff. I wonder what the "& M" stands for after CCS? I'd love to read the whatever info you have for them. I haven't much about them on the web.
 -john


----------



## Relicsnstuff (May 6, 2004)

John;

  I was a little off Its Crescent City Seltzer and Mineral Water Manufactory. The dates I have for the Royal street address is 1877-1894. I have information in another book i will have to dig up. C.C.S. was very popular and had a strong business going Hope this helps


  Relicsnstuff


----------



## 58froggy (Oct 28, 2005)

I recently found this same crescent 'indent' not embossed out, if my terminology is correct, on the bottoms of 2 medicine bottles.  Any information as to whether this would have been produced by the same company?
 Doug


----------



## KentOhio (Oct 28, 2005)

This doesn't relate to the Hutchinson, but I have an indented crescent on the base of some of my druggist bottles too. I think it's the mark of a glass factory, but I haven't researched it. There was probably a Crescent Glass Works or something like that.


----------

